# [SOLVED] Finding config value in menuconfig

## kierans

I had a package fail to compile on me because a kernel flag wasn't set.  Is there a way to trace a config option in the kernel config to a particular place in the menuconfig (make menuconfig)?  Before setting flags I like the read what a flag does  :Smile: , and I like to navigate around using the menuconfig and the '?' option.

How can I trace CONFIG_FOO to a menu option?Last edited by kierans on Wed Apr 07, 2010 5:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tony-curtis

"/" + the option should show you all matches, and where they exist in the configuration hierarchy, e.g.

```
/pl2303

Symbol: USB_SERIAL_PL2303 [=m]

  │ Prompt: USB Prolific 2303 Single Port Serial Driver

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:457

  │   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB_SERIAL [=m]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])

  │         -> USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL [=m])

```

----------

## kierans

Thanks

----------

